# Advice Needed - Merged Topics



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Hi everyone.
Im about to embark on yet another FET. My last cycle i produced 6 eggs 4 fertilized 2 went back in at the 4 cell stage this resulted in a BFN. However the embryologist kept the other 2 emmbies out over night for some reason, and the next day after transfer she told me that they had divided to 8 cells and were frozen at this stage. The embryologist was very positive saying she thought i stood a high chance of pregnancy with the fresh ones however that was not to be. But she said if i needed to use the frozen there is a higher chance of them not thawing because of the fact they were frozen at the 8 cell stage.

Im really bothered that im going through a medicated cycle and they may not even thaw as there are only 2 of them. Any one out there been in the same boat and have had their emmbies thaw when theyve been frozen at a high cell stage.

Sorry if im rambling im just in need of some advice.

Thanks ladies

love poppy


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Poppy,

I'm not surprised that you are worrying after that sort of negative "advice". 

We have 2 frosties left and they were frozen on day 3 and were 8 cells. We were told that we have an excellent chance (if they thaw) 'cos they got to that point OK.

The scary bit for us will be the thaw as it is normally thaw 3 for 2 to transfer. On our last FET we thawed 4 and got three.  Funnily enough it was one of our so-called "high" grade embies that perished during that first thaw. These were only 2 days old though.

I wonder if the embryologist thought that the embies were low grade or overly fragmented but grading appears to be so subjective and unreliable.

Hope some else can offer us both some good advice.

With warmest regards,


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

We are due for our first FET next month and were told by our clinic that the embies had a 60% average chance of defrosting ok, also that the embryologist would not have frozen them if there was not a good chance of defrost and preg with them.  Try to remain positive and good luck with your treatment.

Clare
xx


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks Flopsy and Clare. 
This cycle has gone belly up and im abandoning it today. I am really p****d off and angry at the clinic. What they failed to tell me is that as i am on a medicated cycle the clinic actually shuts for easter and will not be open when i should have et. Therefore i can carry on with the buserelin for another month until they are ready to proceed. Or i can wait, and stop the buserelin now.(after being on for 2 wks)

They failed to tell me this when i started. Had i have known i would be on Buserelin for so long i would have not statrted the cycle. They have apologised but this is not good enough. It means i have been jabbing myself for over 2 weeks for naff all. I wouldnt mind but i went to the clinic this morning for a blood test and they didnt even tell me then. I had to be told over the phone when i rang for the results.

Anyway i will be back soon. 

So the best of luck to you all 

love poppy


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Poppy

That is awful that your clinic did not plan your cycle out and tell you what would need to happen (re closure etc).  Are you paying for your drugs?  That is 2 weeks of drugs you may have paid for and pumped into your body for no need - i cant believe they can be so unprofessional.  I am sure you could go down the complaints procedure route as it is unessecary stress at a time like this.  I have not needed to look into this but i am sure someone on this site could advise you.
Is it your first treatment at this clinic?  How have you found them until now? I can see why you would be upset and angry and i am angry for you and the way that we dont get a good service all the time when going through IF treatment- and most of us are paying for it ourselves.

I hope you can get back to being positive for when your treatment starts, had you thought about going to a different clinic?  

Take care and good luck poppy

clare
xx


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Oh Poppy,

What a bunch of unorganised s*ds!  Sounds like a breach of contract to me.

It's not as if they would not have know this at the start. They have wasted your time, money and put you in a position of not trusting them. This is NOT what you need on top of all the other hassles of infertility treatment.

Some clinics treat us like a dumb, captive audience. 

Not sure if you have alternative clinics in your area. If you don't have a choice and decided to stay at this one a strongly worded letter or complaint will hopefully result in them making you an "offer" of some sort. Not adequate compensation for what you have been through of course.

Hoping that you are as OK as possible!

With love from,


----------



## poppy22 (Jun 3, 2003)

Thanks girls.
Im actually on a NHS cycle and the frozen emmbies are from my second cycle. However long story cut short, my first cycle at another hospital (NHS) produced 32 emmbies i hyperstimulated and had 5 frozen replacements all BFN. Then moved to another hospital due to closure of the one i was at and found i had PCOS and Hydrosalphinx. 

Then had operation mid 2nd cycle for hydrosalphinx so cycle was abandoned.

Then carried on with cycle last summer and i had 4 emmbies 2 fresh replaced and another BFN. I have 2 in the freezer and thats where i am now up to.

I requested treatment in Jan 05 for my frosties and we are now in March. I also think i should complain but am scared this would go against me as i think? i may have one more free cycle on the NHS.

i feel really angry and bitter about the way i have been treated and really feel that now is the time to go private as i am fed up with feeling like just another number in the waiting room.

My whole Fertility treatment has been poor especially when i hyperstimualted in 98 and was hospitalized for a week. I felt like complaining then but i was young and didnt know what to do.

I suppose i will see what happens in a few weeks and carry on. But i am really not happy.

THANK YOU for your support girls.

Love and luck to you both.

love poppy.


----------



## *Di* (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi, i am in need of some advice..

Im new to FET, i have had 3 ivf the last one resulting in a long awaited BFP but unfortunately i misscarried at 9 weeks. Anyways i have 5 frosties and am just waiting on AF to start sniffing..What i want to know is how long do i sniff before 1st scan?  and roughly how many hospital trips will i have? The reason i ask is we are gonna try and not tell anyone so thinking ahead for work etc..

Any advice would be much appreciated

Di x


----------



## smiley11 (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi Di
I'm afraid I don't much about sniffing as I was a tablet/injection/pessaries combination. I ended up going in for scans every week intially (but that was because things weren't developing as fast as they should have done) but was told its normally every couple of weeks. Unfortunately it was BFN but I too am about to start on another FET so I wish you lots of luck.
Best Wishes 
Georgie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your mc 

I'm afraid I can't offer any advise as our recent fet was natural unmedicated (as ovulate naturally with regular cycles)

I had scan on cd2 and then from every other day from cd9 until cd14 when I had dominant follie of 18mm and took ovitrelle trigger jab to exactly time ovulation (despite fact I was just about to ovulate naturally anyway - always do on cd15/15)...then had ET few days later...

Wishing you lots of luck 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## BlueSoo (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Di

I'm doing an injection too rather than sniffing to downreg, but perhaps the cycle is similar...  I have to have the injection on day 21, then wait for AF, which may be a bit later than normal.  I then have to go for a scan on day 5, and then for another scan a week later, and then another yet another week later.  

Hope that helps, and all the best with your tx!

love

BlueSoo


----------



## tigersplat (Jul 20, 2007)

hi

i have just got a BFN from our second icsi treatment, thankfully i managed to freeze 3 eggs

THe hospital advised me to to freeze embryos on the day after egg collection because they said that they would have a better survival rate if frozen early.

However have been reading posts and noticed that a lot of women have them frozen after several days and even at blast stage.

Has the clinic forzen them too soon?

Tigersplat


----------



## Quiet storm (Feb 20, 2006)

Not sure, I have 2 at blast. I guess they all have their diff policies.

Am sorry about the BFN & hope that u have a BFP with your FE.


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

hi,
sorry i can't help you either, i only have one blast frozen. I suspect if the embie is strong enough it won't matter if it's day 2 or 5.

Good Luck
x


----------



## sarah16 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi there Tigersplat

Our clinic also freezes on day after EC for the same reasons as stated by yours.  I too had the same worry as you after seeing that others seem to be allowed to develop further.  We had a fresh IVF cycle last July which unfortunately was not successful but we were lucky enough to have several 1-day-old embryos left to freeze.  We then had a medicated FET cycle in Dec and were both quite shocked that this time we got a long-awaited BFP (after 7 years, 5 x IUIs and 1 x IVF).  I personally was very surprised that a frozen one made it when the fresh ones didn't but it seems it can happen.  Our Dr said the success rates of fresh and frozen cycles are similar in her experience and what matters more is the qualtity of the embryo. The one that made it was a grade B.

I suppose they all just have different policies.

Good luck with your FET!
Sarah


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Tigersplat.  I had EC last Tuesday and had to stop due to the risk of OHSS.  They froze 11 embryos immediately for exactly the same reason you were told so don't worry, it's not uncommon.  And the chances of BFP are the same with fresh or frozen as far as I know.


----------



## Anekeuk (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Tiger.

Like the others I harvested 12 eggs 9 embies 2 replaced  - 1 gorgeous daughter & 4 frosties frozen on the day of collection.

I will definitely say along with the other girlies , trust your clinic! they will always & usually only freeze the strongest so I am sure they are quite happy waiting for you Good luck sweetiexxxx


----------



## tigersplat (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks everyone for taking the time to reply

i feel a little better, it has been 2 weeks since my BFN and i am now feeling a little better and will look to start treatment in may/june

thanks

tigersplat

xxxxxxxx


----------



## latlasan (Mar 2, 2008)

sarah16 said:


> Hi there Tigersplat
> 
> Our clinic also freezes on day after EC for the same reasons as stated by yours. I too had the same worry as you after seeing that others seem to be allowed to develop further. We had a fresh IVF cycle last July which unfortunately was not successful but we were lucky enough to have several 1-day-old embryos left to freeze. We then had a medicated FET cycle in Dec and were both quite shocked that this time we got a long-awaited BFP (after 7 years, 5 x IUIs and 1 x IVF). I personally was very surprised that a frozen one made it when the fresh ones didn't but it seems it can happen. Our Dr said the success rates of fresh and frozen cycles are similar in her experience and what matters more is the qualtity of the embryo. The one that made it was a grade B.
> 
> ...


----------



## paw (Feb 15, 2008)

i've just had a failed IVF but managed to get 3 blasts frozen from this cycle.  Now the two blasts they put back were 6BB in quality which is 'good' (AA being best, AB the next etc etc).

the embryologists have told me that the 3 they have frozen are not as good as quality as the ones i had fresh.... but they said they were still worth freezing.

are there any success stories out there of ladies who got pregnant with poor quality blasts...? I'm just trying to weigh up my options on whether to do a FET next or another fresh cycle....

any views welcome!  I'm new to the FET stuff...

x


----------



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Paw,

My understanding with Frozen embryos has always been that if they are good enough to freeze then there is no reason why they wont take if transferred.  I think most clinic will only freeze good quality embies anyway, might be wrong but it would make sense to me.  I never thought that my wee babe would be from a FET, always thought fresh was best, well you can never tell  .  I cant say what to do, but know that it depends on you if you want to do a whole cycle again, doing a FET can be less stressful as well, and nothing to worry abt, pretty much straight forward.

What ever you choose I wish you all the best. 
Lv
Bev


----------



## Aikybeats (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi,  I have been stimming now for 3 weeks and lining is still not at 7.

I have gradually been creeping up and as of Monday past I was 5.4 - I had to up my progynova to 10mg a day and go back today.

Lining is  still at 5.4mm today.  have now to go up to 16mg of progynova and go back on Tuesday.

Anyone give me any advice on how to try and get your lining up.  I am taking brazil nuts, pineapple juice and milk.  Any others?

Also do you know that if your lining isnt moving, do they just pull the plug on this FET

Thanks for any advice.

Axxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hot water bottle ? Stimulates the flow of blood to the area ??

sorry honey no other ideas but good luck xxxx daisy xxx


----------



## Penylan (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there
I know that this post is a couple of weeks old now. Hope that your lining improved. Acupuncture is fantastic for helping to thicken the lining. Also Co enzyme Q10 is recommended (see Zita West book) as it helps blood flow.

Hope all is well

Penylan


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi silly question really, i had FET last tuesday and have pain on my left hand side since transfere but today i started getting lots of cramping pains which seem to be getting worse, could this just be implantaion pain or is it the start of the treatment not continuing i'm on 4x utrogestron 2 morning 2 night and three cyclogest. please advise .


----------



## georgiecat (May 7, 2005)

Hi,

Not a silly question at all  
It is possible that what you are describing could be implantation pains, or it could be unrelated. At this stage its just too early to tell whether or not the treatment has worked.

I advise you to inform your clinic about it though as you say you've had left sided pain since transfer, this is not usual for a frozen cycle as your ovaries have not been stimulated (which is a common reason for pains at this stage) 
They may want you to go in and have it checked out.
Good luck,
George


----------



## zoe 1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well when i got pregnant with my daugter i had period type pain and i was so sure that i was going togave AF this was also early on in 2ww, and i was pregnat, so all the best this sounds very common xx


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

zoe 1 said:


> Well when i got pregnant with my daugter i had period type pain and i was so sure that i was going togave AF this was also early on in 2ww, and i was pregnat, so all the best this sounds very common xx


Thanks girls , went to see doctor yesterday she said try not to worry and rest and then insisted i took four weeks of work, still getting pains but more the af pains now but no bleeding so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya hun,

With my FET cycle i got loads of pains - some af pains and some sharp pains as well. It turned out that i was pregnant with twins and the sharp pains were more than likely my ligaments starting to stretch in preparation because this starts to happen as soon as you become pregnant due to the hormones. Good luck hun, i've got my fingers crossed for you.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi porcia, good luck with your 2ww, I hope the pains aren't too bd now.

I just wondered if anyone knows if this can happen from the start with FET?? I had transfer yesterday and since then have had mild aches/cramping. I'm on four Utrogestan and four progynova a day and wondered if these could be causing it

I'm quite worried and clinic's open now till monday. They were really firm with the ultrasound during transfer because my bladder wasn't full enough and they were pressing really hard and it really hurt. I wondered if this could be what's caused it to start hurting??(I also have endo so any presure on that hurts!!)

Rachel x


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

First of all thanks everyone for your kind words. I am still getting pains and they have also started in my lower back now. But i'm trying to stay possitive had a fantastic morning went window shopping with my DH. Felt fantastic escaping from the house.

Rachel i started with my pains the same night i had my transfere and also had alot of pressure during ET as my bladder was too full. Plus my snowbies decided to stick to the catheter so had to have two attempts until they decided to start their journey.
I only have five more days to wait to test date and have started being really moody now, thinking it has not worked. My clinic said the pain could be due to the snowbies snuggling down so hopefully thats whats happening for us both. 

Wishing us all the BFP we are all dreaming for .


----------



## Mrs_Gally (Apr 17, 2008)

Porcia,

I know how you must be feeling. the second week is the worst isn't it!!! I think it's gonna be worse for me this time as DH is off work sick for the whole two weeks!! He's already been off work two weeks and is bored out of his mind. With my added worry and boredom we're not getting on well. It's gonna be a fun two weeks!!! 

I wish you all the best for your cycle. Lets hope the pains are positive ones and we both get our longed for BFP's!!!


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

hi, i know emotions run really high and we seem to have short fuses. It's really hard for our DH as well and i think sometimes we forget. My DH is so supportive about most things but during FET he has some how been able to stay level headed. I'm going out of my mind each and every day and have been so moody bless him he never knows what i'm going to be like when he comes home i'm a bit like Jackel and Hide at mo. The TTW seems like months and as my clinic advise us not to make love and my husband is waiting to have his tooth removed we can not even kiss (his mouth taste horrible) . so it's lot's of duvet nights and cuddles. We also go for walks on an evening to feed the ducks it's wonderful just to get out of the house. 
Maybe you and your hubbie could snuggle up and watch a few films and enjoy the time you have together before fingers crossed the little one comes along. You need to be strong and positive ( say's me who has spent most of the week in bed crying and feeling sorry for myself).
It's a long cruel road we are on but just remember it's a journey we have all chose to go on .


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

hi ladies, did my test on thursday got a bfp going fo my scan on the 11th november. Been having af pains since transfere and then yesterday all pain stopped and i felt fantastic untl 10.30 last night i went to the toilet and noticed i was bleeding heavy and lost a large clot ( sorry to be discusting). Anyway i went to a&e they took some blood ,swabs and gave me a internal said that they think it's a miscarrige   go back tomorow for some more blood to see if my hcg has dropped. I phoned my climic and they said it doesn't sound very promising i was hoping for just a little bit of hope but was given none, As anyone one gone on to have a pg after a heavy bleed.


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi porcia - not sure if this will give you hope or not but here goes...

My 2nd ivf (which did sadly end in m/c too but a lot later and not connected to the original bleed), i had very heavy bleeding from 2 days before test day. It continued for about 5 days (for about 6 hours a day including clots). When it finally calmed down i was astonishingly still pregnant (as I say the clinic didn't think the later miscarriage was anything to do with the early bleeding). How many did you have transferred? The clinic thought it was possible that i was losing 1 (i had 3 transferred) but kept 1 (at least for a while).

So so sorry you are going through this - it is hell, i  know. But nothing is certain in this game and it is possible there maybe some hope for you  

Sue xx


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi Sue thank you so much. first of all i'm sorry for your loss.
I had two snowbies transfered both 4 cell grade one, i have finally stopped bleeding. In my head i no my journey is over but in my heart i'm hoping for a mirricle and also proving the dr wrong. My clinic said they have never had anyne bleed whilst on the utrogestron and climival and that it is extremly unlikly the pg will continue but i'm still taking my meds until m/c is confirmed.


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

porcia  

so sorry to read that you've been bleeding however please dont give up honey......there are lots of stories of ladies bleeding very heavily early on and still continuing with the pregnancy so i'll praying that you'll be one of them.......are they going to scan you or just do a blood test?

that fact that the bleeding has stopped is a very good sign......i bleed for over a week continuously and spotted for a further week with my m/c 

good luck sweetie   

love
Suze xx


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi Suze, i'm just having blood taken they said it's too early to do a scan i'd only be 5w 1 day and they said i'd need to be at least 6w for scan. Going to ask again today though you never no. I'm trying to stay positive with my other m/c i bleed constantly for about a week and this time i bled heavy for about 2 hours and then it was a small amount but the colour had changed to brown rather than bright red for a couple of hours now i'm not bleeding no cramping pains just back ache.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi Porcia

Sorry you've had such a horrid time, how terrifying it must be.

I got a bfp on 23 October, and then two days later, I had a bleed.  It didn't last for long, it was dark brown, but it sort of "whooshed out" in a big blob. (TMI).  Then two days after that, I had another bleed, this time very little, but red.  On the first occasion, I had lots of shooting cramping pains.

I thought all was lost, but finally dragged myself to the hospital to have another hcg test three days after the second bleed.  And I don't know what caused the bleeding, but my hcg had risen perfectly.  

I read somewhere that about 25% of women have bleeding at some time in their pregnancy.  It's a very common occurrence, it's horrid, I know, but I shall keep my fingers that you get a good result with your hcg test.  Let us know how you go.
      
VEC XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Junnie (May 17, 2008)

Im going to echo what i said on another thread..
.
My mom had a normal period every month when she had both me and my sister.. and we are both here  so think positive!


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, just to let you all no that i had my blood taken and get my results tomorrow morning at ten so fingers crossed thay have doubled. I also had a trainee dr who asked if she could do a scan obviously i accepted she found two gestation sacs and she said they were both the correct size for my gestation . She said as long as my hcg level doubles then the heavy bleed might of just been a delayed implantation .  keeping everything crossed for the morning. 

Would just also like to thank everyone for the kind comments and support.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Porcia - that sounds like really positive news so far - good luck with your blood result in the morning - will keep my fingers crossed

VEC XXXXXXXX


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi porcia

how amazing...i just know your levels will be fine, bleeding in a twin pregnancy is very common  

will be looking out for your news tomorrow 

love
Suze xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

porcia i'm so pleased - that's fantastic. Waiting to hear your news today


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

I'm in shock i phoned the hospital at ten o'clock this morning and my hcg had more than doubled it's 10,000 they said everything is fine to try and forget about the bleed. i have my next scan next tueday at half past nine at my fertility clinic and they will be able to confirm if it's a twin pregnacy. I'm feeling a bit numb really burst out crying on the phone when i was given my result think i had prepared for the worse but was not prepared to find out that i'm 100% pg. my hubbie is in a meeting until one so have not spoke to him yet.
Thank you everyone for being here and helping through this rollercoaster journey.


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Porcia

HURRAH HURRAH HURRAH - that is fantastic news, I have been waiting for good news from you this morning - your levels are great.  Hope you can spend the next week feeling a little calmer.  

Have a lovely mini-celebration with your DH when you get to speak to him.

VEC XXX


----------



## Bello (Oct 13, 2008)

Porcia

I'm so happy that your fears have been allayed and bubbas are fine, i wish for you a safe 8 months, filled with pure bliss and much love and laughter. Thank you for your kind words on my thread earlier, it means so much to me........enjoy every minute of this time - you did it !!

xxAnnabel


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

Hi everyone sorry i have not replied been feeling really down. Started bleeding heavy again on wednesday night phoned hospital they said to wait until morning and phone EPU. When i phoned the EPU the women said not to worry and rest, because my hcg was so high they are not concerned about the bleeding which i no means i sholudn't worry but i'm scared that when i go on tuesday for the scan they wont find anything there i'm doing as they said drinking plenty of water eating lot's of ice-cream and resting but i'm so fed up of bleeding and being sick. i have also fainted twice now. i'm sorry i'm all doom and gloom today just feeling alot ruff and sorry for myself.


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Porcia

I am so sorry to hear you are going through a really rough time at the moment. Sending you BIG    it is a good sign with the sickness I no it does not feel it.

I hope when you go for your scan on Tuesday you get your questions and your prayers answered.

Thinking of you
Lynne xx


----------



## porcia (May 20, 2008)

thank you for all the replies and support. hope your all well.


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I am after some of your invaluble advice please... 

We have just come back from the hospital having had our meeting with our Consultant (who is great by the way  ) and we chatted about the last failed attempt and what we should do for our last two frosties. This will be our 4 ET, 3rd FET following our 1st full IVF cycle last February. We went armed with a list of questions to try and get some answers to our why why why questions  . The doc said there are no issues in terms of problems with me ie immune, killer cells etc and the embryo's have all been good quality. He was infact surprised that it had not worked. He said that I had done everything possible with this last go for it to work so he has suggested that we try something different with the embies this time. Now..... the problem is that we only have 2 frosties left and he has suggested that we go for blasts. We wanted to do this with the last go but he said there was no reason too but because there are no issues with me and the cycle he wants to give this a go. I was quite 'relieved' with this suggestion but after we saw Doc we had to see the embryologist who contradicted the Doc!  . So now we are a bit confused. The embryologist was very pessamistic and said that our chances would not improve with going to blast and in fact would more likely end in no transfer being done! As you can imagine, we were both a bit  by this as I have read about blast transfers on this wonderful site before. Her view was that blasts from a fresh cycle would be best as these embies are from the same batch as the last failed attempts -  . So we are confused, has anyone had the same dilema? Who should we listen too, the Doc or the embryologist? I am inclinded to think that if its going to work it will work regardless but blasts would give us a good/better chance and I think we should listen to the Doc as he is the expert.

Any advice or experiences would be greatly appreciated.  Mine and DH's heads are a little bit muddled.

We are going to see if we can speak to the Doc again when we go back up for scans etc.

Thank you for reading this and for any advice you may have in advance!

Sending lots of    and sticky vibes to you all.
Elly


----------



## kaypea (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Elly,
Obviously all clinics are different, but mine said we could not go for blasts with frozen embryos, but could with a fresh cycle.  The reason is because the frozen embies are so fragile after the thaw.  
My consultant explained that although blasts can have more success,  getting to blast can mean you lose a lot of embryos along the way that don't make it that far.  So with only two the embryologist is being realistic in saying they may not survive the extra days.
Like you, I'd been told there was nothing wrong with me or the embies.  Just 'unexplained implantation failure'.  the consultant advised us to either try our frosties or go for a fresh cycle with blasts. 
Amazingly we got a BFP with our last two frosties - the only thing I did differently with this cycle is have acupuncture!
I would go with what the embryologist says as they are the expert as far as the embies go.  Fingers crossed you will be successful!  
Good Luck with whatever you and DH decide!
 
KPx


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for your reply KP and congratulations on your BFP. 

I have been having acupuncture since June this year and had really thought it would have helped with our last attempt but, heartbreakingly, it was not to be.  DH and I want to given this our best shot so really dont know what to do for the best, the straight forward FET hasn't worked so I guess we are just looking at our best options.  Our Doc told us about the risks etc but we really want to get our heads straight with this so we will see our doc again and see what he says after we tell him what the embryologist said.

Thanks again.


----------



## freshstart (Apr 3, 2007)

I was not in the same situation as you as I had blasts frozen from the fresh cycle.  I am surprised your consultant has recommended taking your embies to blast as you only have 2 embies so risk loosing them both.  My clinic will not let you go to blasts unless you have 5 good embies.  Do you know what grade they were when they were frozen as you would really want them to be top grade to even consider it. 

On my fresh cycle I had 9 top grade embies so they suggested taking them to blast as they could not tell me the best two to transfer.  By day five I ended up with 4 blasts so I lost over 50% on a fresh cycle.

Whatever you decide I wish you lots of luck


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Snowdrop,  My consultant is going to be phoning me tomorrow so I will speak to him about it again and see if his view has changed.  

We are ever hopeful that what ever we decide it will result in that elusive BFP!

Thanks again.

Elly


----------



## acuna (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

On my first ICSI I had 14 fertlised eggs and they were monitored daily. As they were all good and embryologist couldn't decide on the best we were advised to go for Blasts. We ended up with 5 Blasts - so we lost a lot on the way (we were warned about this) but were told it would leave the best (survival of the fittest). We were advised to have one blast transfered as our chances were deemed as good as they get. We got BFN. We went on to a FET and had two day 6 blasts transfered (both top grade) and still a BFN.

I am now in middle of 2nd ICSI on NHS at a different clinic and we have been advised to have a day 2 transfer (they feel embryos are better inside the female than in a lab) and have two transfered. However, they did say that they would only recommend going to Blasts if there had been numerous failed attempts.

On my FT two blasts were taken out and only one survived the thaw, so another one was thawed and that survived (just to give you an idea of success rates of thawing).

I have to say having done everything to improve my chances - give up drink, reduced my working hours to two days, ate well, kept fluid intake up, accupuncture etc etc and had the best grade eggs that I just think if it's meant to be it will be. 

good luck. X


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Acuna,

thanks for your reply.  It sounds as if you are having just as a frustrating time of it as we are.  Our Doc told us on our last FEt that he would only recommend Blasts if the embies were not good quality, so we dont really know what to think on this.  Like you we do think what will be will be but we still have to make that decision.  I am waiting for the Doc to phone me today, as I want to make sure that he hasnt changed his mind/view.  I have also been having acu and reduced my time at work, better diet and exercise etc  and our doc keeps saying that we are doing everything right and that there is nothing else we could do.  
We have been travelling to our clinic - its about and hour and half away, so it can be quite a trek, we are looking at going to a local clinic next, which has had really good success rates recently - someone has quoted 50%.  It is getting quite expensive, as we dont qualify for the NHS, too young for our health authority -   - crazy logic as always.
We have been fortunate that all of our frosties have survived the thaw, I did think maybe we could ask them to grow them on an extra day - so they become day 3 and see what happens.  Fate will decide what ever we do.

Good luck for your next go I really hope that you get that elusive BFP   

Elly


----------



## acuna (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Elly,

Yes, it is very frustrating as you do get different advice and clinic tend to have their own theories. We had to wait 3 years for our NHS cycle as we were unexplained, which I felt was stupid especially as I am 35 and DH is 42 and my FHS leves were top end of normal. So we paid for a cycle and then qualified for our NHS cycle 3 months later so we haven't had to pay out again or wait a long time for the NHS cycle.

We spent a long time with our consultant discussing whether to do day 2 embryos or blasts and we have decided to go with what the embryologist advises at the time. On my last cycle when they advised us going to Blasts I went on the internet to research it and again you get pros and cons of day2 and blasts. We decided that as blasts didn't work for us we would go with day 2 embryos.

As with you at least I know I have done everything possible to make IVF work and will never look back saying I wish I had done ..... I have to say both my clinic have said that they felt accupuncture makes no difference. I gave it a go on the last two attemps, so have decided not to this time - I gave it a go and it is expensive.
Good luck and I hope this cycle works for you


----------



## ells (Mar 19, 2008)

Thank you again for all your replies ladies.  We spoke with the doctor again today and his view has not changed.  He still believes we should give blasts a go as he knows us quite well now and also has spoken to the embryologist and our embies stand a fighting chance of making it    .  So our decision is that we will go with trying Blasts.  We know that there is a significant risk of having nothing at the end to transfer but fate will make that decision for us.  

I really hope that everything works out for all of you.  Wishing you lots of love and luck,    

Elly


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

Hi, im due to have a FET after a freeze all from ICSI, i had my scan on sunday to check the lining of my womb but it was only 5mm, please could you give me some advice on what i could try or take to help the lining thicken up. im due for another scan on friday to see if it has improved as they have up my dose of prognova till 10mg a day. im very anxious for this to be up till 8mm by friday, as if it is not then FET will be cancelled. i would appricate any help or advice. thank you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

hi

Sorry not sure of any methods to improve the thickness of. Your lining but could probably point you in the right direction if you would like me to.

Good luck

Love

Donna x


----------



## Angie Baby (May 21, 2008)

yes please donna, thanks


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi ya

Hope this is not too late for you, but eating lots of protein helps, chicken pulses eggs etc. I also had acupunture during this time to help focus the blood flow. You can also take Co Enzyme Q10 tablets from health shops, as this helps blood flow. I took these last time and had a good cycle although it ended in M/c. Once the embies are back in though I think you have to stop the Co Enzyme stuff, check with your clinic. Anyway good luck to you honey. I start  FET in Jan, start down regulation on Christmas day!

D x


----------



## Papillon (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

The book: Zita West´s guide to getting pregnant may help you. Many women eat Brazil nuts (vitamin E and selenium are good for your fertility) and drink grapefruit juice to thicken endometrium. No caffeine at all (coffee, tea and chocolate). Honeybush tea doesn´t contain caffeine at all.



Papillon


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Your lining may be thickened with acupunture, asprin, viagra, estrogen, terbuteline, progesterone
Suppliments that may help are coq10, selenium, bromelin, vit E, vit C, whey protein drink,wheat grass


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

As the title says really.

i surged today and was planning for ET on SAT when embryologist suggested taking my day 2 embies(I have 6) to blast prior to transfer.

My initial reaction is yeah I would like to try it but am worried about none surviving to this stage.

I have had one freash cycle resulting in BFP but sadly MMC at 9 weeks, and 2 FET both BFN

I would really appreciate some advice or succes or otherwise stories which may help my decision making

scotchie x


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Scotchie, 
I have got any advice or a success story but I just wanted to wish you luck and wondered if you had made your mind up as yet? 

I am also doing this/considering this - I keep swaying between the two!   I have 4 frozen embryos that are day 2. 

Helen x


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for your reply Helen,
I have decided to thaw all 6 and take to blast, embryologist is fairly confident I will have 1 maybe 2 to transfer but did point out that I may get none. 
All going well I will have my transfer on Tuesday  
I wish you well with your decision. Embryologist said they defrost 3 with a hope to get 1 blast so you have a good chance with 4.

scotchie x


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

How are they coming on? Hope your embies are rapidly dividing and you have some blasts for Et on Tuesday       

Helen x


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks Helen, just had the call, 2 of my embies are progressing as planned and are beginning to compact. The other 2 are lagging behing but still have plenty of cells, so at the moment I'm still on for ET tomorrow.


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

That is great news Scotchie. Got everything crossed for you for ET tomorrow.


----------



## billydog (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi...
God what a decision!!! Bless you, we were advised on our first fresh cycle last year to go to blastocyst but thought everything was becoming too clinical and wanted a bit of mother nature involved...I wish I listened to their advice...I miscarried in the 3rd week. This time on a frozen cycle and taken it to Blastocyst I am in the 2 week waiting room with 2 good embies (3 out of the 8 survived) knowing I have a better chance than before...and..fingers crossed all going well.
Clearly this is one to think about but I'm glad I did it.
Good Luck with which ever path you choose x


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Well, I've got one expanding blast and one blast on board, and now the wait begins!

I think this is the best chance I've got and will be soooo disappointed if this doesn't work.

Helen, have you decided what to do with yours?

Billydog, whens your test date? Good luck xx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm hoping someone is able to relate to my story as I'm slowly going insane  and i do not have my follow-up consultation for another 2 months  due to DH's work commitments 

We have just finished  an unsuccessful  FET cycle (6th may) 

(TMI ALERT )

I had my normal acupuncture the night before test day  in which  she told me she swore i was pregnant  she said it was to do with my pulses  or something  so i left  and  went home in which half hour later i started to spot which was brown  no red at all !! which slowed down after an hour or so .
woke up at 3am and couldn't  go back to sleep so i decided to test  and got a BFN  i was gutted as i really thought my acupuncturist was  right !  so i contacted her to let her know and said i could go and see her if i wished so off i went  that night  and again she checked my pulses  and said i cant understand whats happening  my pulses were still saying pregnant  but by this point i had lost all hope .Anyhows i started to spot/bleed again but again it was brown not red  i had a few niggly pains so decided to take 2 painkillers  and away the pain went  here comes the odd part (when my last cycle failed i was in horrific pain  when i started to bleed and  with my normal periods I'm always in a lot of pain ) but after taking those 2 painkillers Ive felt nothing  since Ive had no pains  whatsoever  and 80% of the bleed which lasted 3  days  was pink/brown  not red at all ! in which in those 3 days there were a few big clots  which Ive never experienced before  !

a week later  I'm still feeling very tired and  i have huge veins around my nipples  in which Ive never  noticed before  and feel like I'm slowly going insane  and wondered if anyone else has ever had anything like this before ??


sorry to have gone on i just had to tell someone !!


----------



## tonik (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Crazychic

I haven't experienced what you describe but I wanted to ask - have you done another test since the 3am one?  Don't wish to get your hopes up but my understanding is that the reason you are supposed to do the test in the morning is because that is when your body produces more HcG.  AFter your test date though it doesn't matter what time of day.

x


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi  

Can anyone help

wondered if you have to sign all forms again when doing fet??

Thanks


----------



## Ipswich Town Girl (Jun 3, 2008)

We had to sign new consent forms for our next FET treatment.  I am sure that we have completed forms each time.

Hope this helps

Amanda x


----------



## karen55 (Jan 19, 2008)

i didnt have to. we signed at the start to say we would use them in subsequent cycles if we wanted xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had to (as did DH)


----------



## louise85 (Dec 17, 2003)

I've been told that we need to sign new consent forms for each FET. Its a bit of a pain for us as we live abroad and I was hoping that I could just fly over on my own for the scans/transfer. I was also told that the blood tests need to be in date as well.

HTH


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Just wondered if there was anyone who could give me and my DH some reassurance??

We have just been through our first ICSI tx which sadly resulted in a BFN, although we are obviously distraught about our BFN we are trying to look forward are hoping to FET some time in the new year.

We only have ONE frostie, (day 3 -7/8cell-grade one) so we are   that it thaws well and we are able to use it.. 
(Otherwise we will have to fund our 2nd fresh cycle ourselves)

Firstly, we are wondering if there is anyone who has been in a similar situation and got a BFP from their first FET?

And also if anyone could give us some info on how a medicated FET works….
? when they normally thaw the frostie? - is day of transfer?
? timing for medicated FET ? what meds are involved and for how long?

Any info/advice/ success stories would be great as I need to get things straight in my head…

Thanks x x Sparklez x x x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Sparklez,
I'm sorry I can't offer any advice as I'm in the same situation! I am due to start my first FET in less than  2 weeks and I have no idea what happens! I have 2 frosties, 8 cell from a 3 day transfer! 
good luck with your future FET and let's hope it works first time for us both!  
Thanks
kathryn xx


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hello sparklez,
i do not know much information on this issue but all i know is that when i went for my follow up appointment after my second bfn, my consultant explained that i will be having a natural fet because my periods are regular,so i then had two scan one on day 10 to check if everything was alright and another one on day12.on day 12 my womb lining was thick enough and i was given the ovulation kits to keep checking for the day i will surge which was 3days after.
i think your consultant will know best which one will be ok for you but which ever one you finally get to do, goodluck and keep reading the fet session on info on both process.


----------



## Eeejay (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi
Just wanted to reassure you as I have had excatly the same as you, ICSI and then an FET. Think positive as I found out on Monday I had a BFP!!. I much preferred FET and felt much healthier and ready without the EC etc. I cannot give you much insight into the medicated side as mine was a natural cycle. Wish you luck with you cycle and dont forget it only takes one. Eeejay x


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

im currently on a natural fet go for et on monday,
they thaw embie the morning of et if it was frozen at early cleavage stage(2 days after recovery), and on the day prior if frozen at the pronucleate stage(the day after recovery)
sorry cant help with the medicated cycle as mines natural i had to test from cd8 with ovulation kit at home and finally days late ovulation turned up on cd20 i then rung to let them know ovulation has occured and they have booked me in for et on monday, fet are so much more stress free and praying   for bfp
wishing u all the best 
vanessax


----------



## Taxmin31 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Sparkles

Just wanted to let you know that FET does work. We had 1 failed ICSI fresh cycle and then went for FET which resulted in a BFP. Unfortunately we lost it, but FET does work. As Eejay says, it's mmuch less hassle and I preffered it so fingers crossed for your next go. 

Em x


----------



## vixenf (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi I also wanted to add some reassurance.

I had IVF which resulted in an ectopic.  Then decided to try FET before attempting another fresh
cycle of IVF and we got a BFP! I now have 6 month old twins, Lewis and Keira.

I found the FET much less stressful - both emotionally and physically - less drugs to take so less strain on your body, so stay positive
and I am keeping everything crossed for you all.

Vicky x

PM if you want to ask any questions etc


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies...  I'm a little reassurred now   

It's lovely to read your story VICKY - congrats on your babies!!   

VANESSA - thanks for the info about the thawing of   - very helpful  x x 

TAXMIN - So sorry to hear about your loss    - sending  for your fresh TX x x 

EEJAY -   on your  - thats fantastic news! Wishing you a happy and healthy pg! x x

SEXYBABE - thank you for info - I think the main thing is the linig for FET isnt it..x x 

KATLOU - thank you for replying - all the very best of luck for your FET 

I will just have to keep my fingers crossed! x x x


----------



## crispycreme (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Sparklez,
Am sorry to hear you had a BFN. I have just had one of those too and it is truly awful  
Me and my DH are in a similar situation to you. We have just had our 2nd failed IVF cycle and are due to have FET in new year sometime. We also only have one frostie (not sure of quality). Obviousy, I can't offer you any advice as I have no idea myslef but am here for chat/support


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey fellow berry  Im on the same boat as u sweety Ill be havin my FET in January and scared to death! thanks for starting the discussion it has but my mind at ease


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This has been reassuring to me too. 

We had a BFP after the first round of treatment and I felt like I had won the crown jewels. Sadly I found out Beanie had died when I went for a routine appointment at nearly 17 weeks. I should have been attending my 20 week scan this Wednesday, but instead I am back to the clinic for a review appointment with the IVF consultant. 

So I am almost back to square one, apart from having 2 beautiful snowbabies waiting for their mummy's womb to get all better so that they can snuggle up in there!

I can't try any more treatment until at least February, but I need to try to look forward and get into a positive frame of mind after the devastation.

I am still in two minds about whether to defrost both or one at a time. What are others going to do? (if you have the choice, more than one to work with of course)


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi hazel, thats my diliema too defrost all three of my babies or 2 or 1 the thing is i can only have one transferred because of my smalll uteruess but wat if they defrost only 1 and it doesnt make it!!


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

cookies81 it depends at what stage your embies were frozen mine were frozen at early cleavage stage so they thawed them the morning of et they first thawed two which unfortunately didnt survive so we had one remaining and they still had time to thaw our last one in time for et good luck xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Vanessa - how was your ET ?? I read that your first two frosties didnt make it?     
How was your third? when is your OTD??


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

hi sparklez my et was on 30/11 it went fine we had one embie transfered the other embies one of them lost double the cells and the other didnt even make it through the thaw we were disappointed as we really wanted two embies just to gives us more chance really but one embie is brill it was a 4 cell which i understand is good for a two day embie and my otd is 16/12 
stay positive and fingers crossed for your little frostie seems a really good one  
vanessax


----------



## Bluebell9 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey sparklez

We also had a failed ICSI in July and are in the process of FET. Started down reg on day 21 as with ICSI but just one injection to last 4-5 weeks. Started Progynova 2 weeks later, had scan on Monday after 11 days to check lining & got go ahead for ET on Friday as need Progesterone for 4 nights before ET as embies were 3 days when frozen. 

The clinic will thaw 2 embies on Friday morning so fingers crossed both okay to transfer.

I suppose clinics will vary on their own procedures, but definitely easier so far on FET, just praying for successful transfer and BFP this time round!!

Hope this helps

Bluebell9 x


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Sparklez dont worry... I had the same. I had ICSI where 9 eggs were collected but 8 were used. Out of the 8 eggs only 2 fertilised and one was transfered and the other frozen. Our embies were both good the one was slighlty better than the one that was frozen. I had a BFN in May. So then FET was the next stage. The meds were suprecure to switch everything off for about 3 1/2 weeks with scans in between. Then i continued these injections whilst having oestrogen tablets to get the womb lining good did this for about 2 1/2 weeks. I then had to wait for the dreaded phone call - had our frostie survived or not, i was a mess by this stage!!!! But it had and they talked to me about assisted hatching which we decided to go for. Our embie was a 2 day 4 cell and it was transfered on 6th August. I had meds of oestrogen tabs still, progesterone pessaries and steroids to lower my immune system to help combat rejection. Then my preggers test was a BFP, i'm now 20 weeks!!! I kept taking the meds till i was 12 weeks when the placenta is then sufficient to create neccesssary hormones etc. So try your best not to worry it really is possible. I even did the preggers test and thought it was negative cos i did it 2 days early. Wishing you all the best - enjoy your Christmas xxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hello ladies, just bookmarking really for a later date because i'm not ready to think seriously about morre tx as had a bfn today, but i do have a lovely lonely blast frostie waiting for me in the cooler and will probably go in that direction in feb/march.

julsxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi Juls - my LWC cycle buddy from the Summer. I'm at the LWC in London.

You can see from my signature that my beautiful Beanie left me after all. I'm currently heartbroken and grieving. 

Just booked a Caribbean cruise for Jan to try and have something to look forward to.  DH and I have not had a proper holiday for 10 years because of the TTC, so as we can't do anything in Jan we thought we would have a once in a lifetime adventure, hopefully     before we have a bubs.

I am aiming to  do a FET in Feb/Mar, if I can get my screening tests completed. (12 months seems to fly by, but at least I had HIV and Hep B done at antenatal clinic so won't have to pay for those)
Perhaps we can cycle together and have some better luck next time?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi its lovely to hear positive stories i had 1st icsi in sep  and think we are having fet dec/jan im just waiting to hear off hospital to confirm dates x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
well it's my day 1 today and I have started the ball rolling on my first ever FET. I rang the clinic this morning and I spoke to a lovely nurse. She went through the procedures with me. I sniff in 3 weeks time like before and have a blood test like before. When all is ok I have to take oestroegen (I think that's how you spell it!) and increase the dosage every day. When my lining is thick enough the frosties are ready to go back in! Simple as that!!
I have been told that I will be having the egg transfer around the first week of February.
Hope this helps you all.
I have a silly question, why do we need to take oestregen? What is it and what does it do??
Good luck with all FETs.
Kathryn xxxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi ladies... So nice to hear from you all, I'm glad I started this thread! 

Katlou:- Great news all is moving along for you! All the best and keep us posted as to how you are doing! x x x

Poppylou:- Are you waiting for your consultation to discuss dates for your FET? Hope you get news soon x x x 

Juls78:- SOrry to hear you recently got a BFN..    You sound like you are in a simlilar position to me and my DH, as we have a single frostie and will be planning FET in the new year sometime. Keep in touch x x x

HopefulHazel:- WOW... Carribean cruise - Fantastic!! What a lovely way to relax before you begin your TX! My DH and I went to Cuba this year and Jamaica last year - we BIG fans of Caribbean! Keep in touch on how youare getting on!x x x 

Sprog:- a MASSIVE THANK YOU to you for your post... You really have raised my hopes alot! It;s so lovely to hear a success story like yours! SO pleased for you! Hope everything is and continues to go well for you pg.x x x x

best wishes to everyone (sorry to any personals I've missed!) keep in touch all


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

sparklez - im just waiting for them to ring me back with dates for fet. nurse said she would talk to cons and ring me back. we have not seen anyone since our bfn in sep


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Poopylou - We had BFN on 14th November, and we have a review appt booked for 23rd december and hoping we can discuss details about FET then.  Do you know when the nurse is meant to be calling you back?? x x


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

sparklez - thats good u get follow up appointment as we just felt lost after bfn and still do really about what really happens next. i thought she would have phoned back mon as they are normally really quick at getting back to u. x good luck for 23rd x


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hey ladies  anyone doin fet in january/february?


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi cookies i might be or dec/jan just waiting to get my dates!! x


----------



## Sprog (Nov 4, 2008)

Katylou - I believe you have to take Oestrogen because if you were to get pregnant naturally your body would produce it. Naturally when an egg has left your folicle, gets fertilised and then implants, the implantation sends a message to your folicle to produce oestrogen. As this is not happening naturally for us we have to take oestrogen (usually tablets). If you get a BFP you will continue to take it until 12 weeks pregnant at which point the placenta is then providing the baby with everything it needs. I had progesterone pessaries too which i think is normal procedure, and i had steroids to lower my immunity on my FET although i didnt have the steroids on my first transfer. Hope this helps xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!
What a great thread this is. It's so nice to chat to people in the same situation.
Thankyou sprog, that really helps! It's very helpful.
Sparklez have a fab birthday!

I found out yesterday that one of my work mates is 5 weeks pregnant naturally! She is 20! I am very happy for her but obviously deep down I wish it was me! Sorry, just had to get that off my chest!

Have a good day 

Kathryn xxxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The oestrogen builds and maintains the uterine lining.
In a natural cycle, or one with FSH given in an IVF cycle (the stimming jabs) the ovarian follicles that are developing secrete oestrogen which in turn stimulates the lining to grow.

In a natural cycle, when the egg is released, the empty follicle starts to produce progesterone to turn the lining from its building phase into its receptive phase. The empty follicle at this stage is called the corpus luteum and if the embryo implants then it keeps going until the placenta is mature and secreting enough. If the embryo does not implant then the corpus luteum breaks down, there is a drop in hormones and the lining is shed - your AF.

In a stimming IVF cycle the developing follies produce enough oestrogen (sometimes enough to sink a battle ship! usually in the hundreds/low 1000s in a natural cycle, but in the 1000s (mine was 17000) in a stimmed cycle, as there are so many follies) so you don't need to take any, but because of egg collection rather than ovulation, there is no corpus luteum to produce progesterone, so you have to take it as pessaries or injection until the placenta is mature.

In a down regulated FET, you do not stim, so no follies and no oestrogen - so you have to take it to build and maintain the lining, also no ovulation, so no corpus luteum, so you have to take progesterone to change the lining to receptive and maintain the pregnancy until the placenta takes over.

What I am confused about, is that my fet protocol is to use a natural cycle with no down regulation, but they still want me to take oestrogen. I would have thought that if I was going to get pregnant naturally (if I did not have blocked tubes or a sterile husband I could) then in a natural cycle I would ovulate and produce enough hormones to maintain a pregnancy. But I still have to take oestrogen and progesterone in this fet cycle even though I am not down regging.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Sparklez - We had our 1st ICSI last Nov and were lucky enough to have 7 embies left over for freezing.  Sadly our fresh cycle didnt work but we went on to have our 1st FET back in May and are now expecting our baby girl in just 7 weeks time!!  Our embies were defrosted on the morning of transfer, they took 2 out to defrost but one didnt make survive the thaw and so another was taken out, we then had a call from the embryologist to say that one embie was perfect but the other was ok but not the best and did we want to discard that one and take out another to defrost.  It was a very quick decision we had to make as obviously they had to know there and then and we decided to just go with the 2 we had rather than waste any.  I think most clinics will also do this but youy are probably best talking to the embryologist before the day of transfer to find out what there protocol is.  Oh embies were frozen at 6 cell
Good luck to everyone for their next tx


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Sparklez and everyone! 

Sparklez - I'm so so sorry to hear about your BFN. As you know already from our previous 'chats' we also had a BFN on our first ICSI cycle in October and have 4 frozen embies. On Thursday this week I start an injectible drug called Lupron and then I go onto estradiol patches and we are due to have the FET around 21st January. I understand from the clinic that they will thaw two embies as they are frozen together (bear in mind that this is in the U.S. and I'm not sure what the protocol is in the UK). If one or both of the embies don't get through the thaw (I'm told that this doesn't happen often) we then have to try with the last two embies. I have to say that I am feeling more relaxed about it all this time around as I don't feel like such a clueless newbie (!) and although I didn't have too hard of a time with the egg retrieval last time, it is a relief to think I don't have to go through it again so soon and take all the drugs etc. It is all so exhausting don't you think?? And that's not even taking into account the emotional fallout! Let us know how you get on and best of luck to us all!

Charlie 61 - brilliant news - best of luck - it's soooo nice to hear happy stories!

It's great to be on here again and seeing all the supportive messages - it really is so comforting. Best of luck to every one of you. xoxo


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Hopeful Hazel said:


> What I am confused about, is that my fet protocol is to use a natural cycle with no down regulation, but they still want me to take oestrogen. I would have thought that if I was going to get pregnant naturally (if I did not have blocked tubes or a sterile husband I could) then in a natural cycle I would ovulate and produce enough hormones to maintain a pregnancy. But I still have to take oestrogen and progesterone in this fet cycle even though I am not down regging.


I think it allows the clinic to control the date of transfer more precisely, and avoids the need gor yout o take OPKs and try to time the thawing to coincide with your natural ovulation. Also, the levels of oestrogen/progersterone are controlled.


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

Charlie61 - CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP!! Wow only 7 weeks to go you must be so excited!! It's great to hear success story thank you!! x x x

CharlotteBH - Hi you - it's nice to hear from you again.. So it's all systmes go for you from Thursday then?? I totally agree with you that the idea of FET sounds so much easier than the whole original process, it really is exhausting your right! 
I'm trying to think positive but I cant help thinking that we'll go through the injections/drugs for FET only to find on the day of thaw - embie wont make it.... Guess you just gotta try though eh?!  
Sending you lots of    for you injections/drugs and   for your little embies! keep us informed how everything is going please? 

x x x x x


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Keep thinking positive Sparklez - our time is coming!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I asked about ovulation and the doctor said that with the oestrogen supplements you don't ovulate on the cycle. They just wait until the lining is thick enough and then add progesterone which makes the lining receptive and this is day 0 (or egg collection day in a fresh cycle) they then time it from then. So I guess they will judge it so transfer day is not a Sunday. I don't understand why some are downregged and some not still. 
They have also given me the option of allowing the embies to go to blastocyst stage after defrost, but only if the embryologist is confident.
I am not sure about it. I will have paid the money for FER and it is £500 for blast culture.
I only have 2 frosties anyway, and I am sure developing to blast is better in my womb than in artificial culture medium. The only reason for doing this is to avoid twins by selecting the best one. Twins is a worry.


----------



## Shortiesmith (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi Ladies!

Hope you don't mind me dropping in. I am due to have FET in Feb (although I am going to see if I can wangle Jan out of them!! ) and was wondering what your experiences are of thawing embies?

We had our 2nd ICSI in November and ET was cancelled as I was showing signs of OHSS  . We have 8 frosties that were frozen on the day after EC and one blast frozen on day 6. I know we've got a good crop to work with, but it does worry me that the clinic need about 6 to get a blast and I don't want to lose them all!! We had kept 6 of our 14 out incase I was well enough for ET, but they found some free fluid, so we took the 6 to blast and we only got one survivor  . Whilst I would like to be able to have 2 blasts put back, I don't want to risk losing more to get them. I still wonder if they'd survive to blast in the natural environment rather than in the lab  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi Ladies
i am hopefully going to be starting FET in jan/feb on a conpletely natural cycle.
hopeful haxel -  i asked my clinic about blasts but constulatnat said that they will only take them to blast if you have a lot of  embryos  (we have 3) as there is the risk that they wont survive.  At my previous hospital they said they they will do better in the natural environment so didnt advise blasts but it is a hard decision to make.

h
xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi ladies, nice to hear from so many of you!! 

QUick update as we had our review yesterday and all went fine,
We had a good chat with Doc and he said that basically we can start FET whenever we like.
He is drawing up our protocol now and then will send it out to us and we can let him know when we would like to start!! He mentioned that I'd have to take Oestrogen tablets (three times daily) and then have scan ?day 8? Day 12? (cant remember now??  ) and then start progesterone pessaries to thicken lining... 

SO our plan is to start on my next cycle , hopefully should be february/march time. 

I'm currently on day 40 of this cycle so god knows whats going on in there!

WISHING YOU ALL A VERY MERRY XMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!

Here's to 2010 - hopefully it brings us FF's the BFP's, bumps and babies of our dreams!


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Merry Christmas!! Hope it was a good one for you all. 
I start sniffing tomorrow... Wish me luck!
Kathryn xxxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone...
Hope you all had a great xmas?? Unfortunately ours was a bit poo as both DH and I have been poorly!!    DH started with flu-like symptoms on Xmas eve and Xmas Day he was so bad had to take him to Emergency Doc's.. Boxing Day he was put on Anti-Viral drugs and we've been confined to house since then!! GREAT!?!?!? He had a chest infection too and with his astham he's really wheezy/breathless now. I've just got the horrible cough/cold thankfully I've avoided all the flu side of things... phew! 

ANYWAY... 

Looking back at the entries on this thread I'm a little confused?  
I'm now unsure whether our FET will be natural or Medicated?? I do have mild PCOS but Doc told us that I will have to take Oestrogen Tablets (three x daily) and then move on to the progesterone pessaries.. he said there would be No injections like in a fresh cycle... HELP!!

Hopefulhazel = What I've out above sounds similar to what you have been advised doesnt it?? Is yours a natural FET or Medicated? When do you start? x x

Vanessafox = I've looked at your recent posts on other thread and I'm so very sorry to read you had a BFN on this FET       Try to look forwards hunny! x x x x

Katlou = How is your sniffing going?? Do you know when your FET will be yet? x x


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Sparklez i am having a natural transfer and having no drugs at all not even tablets.  It sounds like you are having a kind of medicated cycle but without the downregging bit which must be good!!!  Sounds like the tablets might be for thickening linning etc?  This whole thing is very confusing  

Katlou how is the sniffing going?


----------



## pipgirl (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey Sparkles  -  We had FET (natural) and it worked first time for us although i didnt think it was going to!
I found it so much easier than with the ivf drugs ect and timings of everything...in fact the reason we were surprised it worked was we thought it had just felt too easy!! 20 mins in the clinic and that was it.
Our frosties thawed well but one was slightly degenerated going back in.

Plus a friend of ours had fet two weeks later with her only embie and she is expecting too..

I found it all a very positive experience and it seems to have worked well for lots of people recently so best of luck.

Pip


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Happy New Year to you all!!

Sniffing going okay thanks for asking. I started it on Monday. I think the side effects have kicked in already! lol. I was in floods of tears at work the other day, (and yes I have had to work all over Christmas!) 
The actual sniffing is going well, I actually remembered to do it with the lid off this time!

Hope you are all well

Kathryn xxx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

HAPPY 
NEW YEAR
EVERYONE​
  Hope everyone had a good new year... not too much drinking ??!!!  

Pinkpixie = I think you must be right, thank you for your reply. I think there must be different types of medication used for differeent cases I guess... How is everything going with your FET ? What stage are you at now? How many frosties do you have?   

Pipgirl = Thank you too for your reply! And..... CONGRATULATIONS! What fab news for you both! I was reading your signature and see you already have a LO, from your first IVF TX and now you're expecting your second after your first FET - WOW - you must be so thankful! It really is lovely and reassuring to read success stories because I think the stats are lower for FET arent they, so to hear about your friend who is PG after FET with her one and only frostie is just FAB!!! As we only have 1 little frostie too! 

Katkou = Glad to hear that your sniffing is going well, I didnt have to sniff on last tx but I have heard that taking the lid off does really help! !    funny!!! Shame you had a wobbbly day at work the other day - sadly I think we all have those days every now and then - but I think it does us good to have them - I sometimes think... that tears are like fa#ts ......Better out than in!!!!!! (sorry !!!!)

x x x x x Sparklez x x x x


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Katlou   hope you are feeling better

Pipgirl - congrats

Sparklez - i like your comparison of tears to farts   we have three day 3 frosties which hopefully we will have to put back beginning of feb.  Am still trying to get my head around ideathat im not having any meds!!!!

good luck


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!

pinkpixie-Thankyou! I am feeling a little better. I know its all part of the process but I do worry a little. I just don't want to be disappointed again! It must be strange doing a FET with no meds! How is it going?

Sparklez-Loving the fart comment!   Make me chuckle so much. Needed that, thankyou!!  Time is going so fast!! Won't be long till you start! The acupuncture is going well, I have it weekly now. I think I have it under control! Blood test next Thurs. 

Hope everyone isnt suffering too much with the frost and snow!   

Speak to you soon 

Kathryn xx


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

hi everyone
how cold and snowy is it out there?

Couldnt get into work today  

Had to cancel accupuncturist  

hope everyone is ok
xx


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi everyone! Hope you all nice and cosy and warm indoors and not out in the horrible snow and ice!!!

Katlou = I'm pleased that my previous post made you chuckle... you gotta keep smiling through all the poo havent you!! I'm glad you are feeling a little better now x x x 

Pinkpixie = So you're having an absolutely medication free - au naturel FET ?? That must be strange having no meds at all... I feel a bit strange with the few I'm gonna be taking - no injections and such like! Are you having all three of your little frosties thawed at same time? Are you hoping to go for double transfer?? x x x 

Right well, our protocol arrived yesterday and the drug company called me today to arrange delivery so looks like all systems go for next cycle!!! ........WOO - HOO!!!!....... Because my cycles arent altogether 100% regular (between 30-40 days) I'm not sure exactly when ET will be but probably mid february.

I'm still confused as to why I dont have to down regulate like others are doing??
Can anyone shed any light on this?? 
Why do some have DR phase but others dont?
How do they know when is the right time to put embryo back in??

           

HOw much snow has everyone got in their area then?? 
We are in Northants and as yet havent had that much.. Although local weather say more may be due over night so will have to see what tomorw morning brings! x x x


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Sparklez yes it does fel really strange almost scary!!!! No they are thawing 2 for a double transfer if they dont survive then they will thaw the third one.  Apparently it only takes half an hour to thaw them!!  Have you not got to monitor youself to see when u ovulate surely they will have to know when u ovulate so know when to put them back??  I was given choice of monitoing for ovulation theough pee sticks or going in every day for a blood test.  Each clinci seems to have their own rules??

Katlou are u ok

AFM had accupuncture tonight which was v relaxing am just waiitng for all the snow to go!!!
x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi 

i hope u dont mind me gatecrashin this thread but read through!!!
im waiting for AF  any day now, to start FET again, ( might be medicated)
had 1st IVF 2 blasts BFP- 1 boy
natural FET 2 blasts- BFN
ICSI 1 Blast - BFN

have 3 blast frosties, one good 2 others not so!!!

very nervous after 2 failed attempts, and hate the waiting on thaw, as last time out of 4 blasts only 2 survived, so very reassuring to hear all your stories!!!!

have decided not to tell a soul this time, so would love to chat here!!!!

how is eveyone getting on ?

kerri xxx


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!  

How are you all?

pinkpixie - I'm doing okay thanks! No more hormonal outbursts!! I am waiting for   to arrive. Its pretty much hit and miss I think once you have downregged. My last one was 3 days late. I am currently 5 days late!! As long as it comes by next thursday, (blood test!) I'm not too worried! How is your snow??

Kerribluekat - hello!!! You are with friends here. Good luck with your FET. 

Sparklez - Its good that you will be starting your FET soon!! I don't know why you are not down regging, I thought everyone had to. Have you had snow yet? I'm in the next county and we've had a foot of the stuff!! Hope you can join in the fun! 

Speak soon

Kathryn xxx


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Jumping on here again, hope you don't mind. In two weeks time I will be having my ET - we have four frosties available and I think the clinic is going to de-frost (it seems weird saying that, like a lasagne!) two of them and, all being well, both will be transferred. I have been on a medicated FET so have been on an injectible down-regulator and hormone patches. I haven't felt too bad - mainly just a bit headachy and at times moody but nothing major. Only thing is I have had a really nasty tummy bug the last three days that has really knocked me for six and I can only imagine it's not good for my general health and strength - I feel like it may affect this cycle if I'm not 100%. It's a pain because I've really been looking after myself, going to acupuncture, eating well, not drinking etc. I asked the clinic about it and they said it wouldn't affect the medication but I'm worried about it now. Anyone got any thoughts? Sorry, I'm probably being over anxious about it.....

My best friend had her second baby over the new year and it was so bittersweet - well...painful....I guess we all know how it feels...just wanted to say it out loud I suppose...it seems to help a bit

Hope everyone is doing okay. Anyone else got an ET around the same time as me?

Take care,

Charlotte


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

charlotte sorry not got any advice i suppose just go with what u think. It does help being able to say what u are feeling cos a lot of the time u have to put a brave face on!!!  When is your ET??

Katlou hope your af comes soon.  Am getting sick of the snow want to get out and ride my horse before i have to stop again (hopefully for 9mths)

Hi Kerri hopefully this will be your lucky time

love
h


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies, Just popping in for for quick message...

Charlotte = HELLOOOOO YOU!!! Glad you have joined us all!! (I have just pm'd you!) But sorry to hear that you've had poorly tummy-bug...    just what you need eh??!!    
I'm sure that your doc's are right in saying it wont have affected the medication, I would imagine that the injections go almost immediately into your system so there shouldnt be anyway that your body wouldnt beeffected by the medication.
I think we can all sympathise with the feelings you must have about your friends good news.. It's so difficult seeing others with babies when we are all struggling so much. It's hard to see strangers in the street pushing buggies, cant imagine what it must be like when it is your best friend.   

Katkou = We havent had the much snow TBH.. we've had a few flurries, enough to settle on the ground but no where near as much you by the sounds of it!!! Where are you from then?? I think we are supposed to get more today but not much sign of it yet.. Fingers crossed! 
Hope you are feeling ok?? x

Hello to everyone else..  x x x Sparklez  x x x


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I am starting my first FET soon, waiting on AF to arrive....it will be a medicated FET for me
my first IVF with DE resulted in BFN in dec..now going back for FET.

my clinic advised to use the aspirin this time..

it is good to see the positive feedback on FET.. I am trying not to get my hopes up..
now it is waiting on AF..

Questions to you all, what kind of medication are you using during your FET treatment?


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Hope you've all had a relaxing weekend. 

Sparklez - thanks for your wise words hon - I'm sure you're right and my cycle won't suffer - just feeling a bit sorry for myself I guess! 

Fatima2009 - I'm on an injectible down-regulator called Lupron and estradiol hormone patches too and low dose aspirin. Bare in mind that I'm getting my treatment in the U.S. though (although I am English) and might be different to UK protocol. I believe that I'll be also put on tetracycline, Medrol and progesterone injections just before my ET which should (touchwood!) be on 21st January. 

Pinkpixie - you're right I think - just need to go with it and try and regain my strength before my ET. 

Kerri - glad to hear you've had success in the past - great news - best of luck for your upcoming TX. 

Hello to everyone - hope you aren't too freezing in the cold!

Ooo question I've been meaning to ask - what's the aspirin for?? I really think I should know the answer to this but don't!

C x


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
Id like to know what the asprin is for as well as heard quite a few people take it

FAtma- i am not onany drugs as having a natural FET. Hope AF comes for you

Hi to everyone else
x
h


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

Welcome Fatima2009, 
I too am awaiting AF for our first FET... I'm very nervous as we only one frostie so gotta   that it thaws well....     How many frosties do you have?

I too am on a medicated FET although I'm not Down regging, I have to take oestrogen tablets from day 1 of cycle and then after a scan at aprox day 12 (?I think?) I start on the progesterone pessaries. 
How about you?? xxx

CharlotteBH - I have no idea about Aspirin, I have read that alot of ladies are advised to take it but I'm sorry I dont know why? Not much help on that one! x x x

X X Sparklez x x


----------



## katlou (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone!!  

How was your weekend?

Well the snow is thawing. I can finally start to see the road! Was getting a little worried that I couldnt make it to the clinic on thurs for my blood test! (Yes part one is finally over!) If all is okay then I start my oestregen tables on sunday! woo hoo!
I am full of cold at the moment which I am hoping wont affect the sniffing!  

pinkpixie -   arrived on saturday ( a week late!) I guess I'm on track now.

sparklez - I'm on the border of a few counties..Oxfordshire, Bucks, Northants.. near to Silverstone, Buckingham, Bicester and Brackley. Where in Northants are you?

Speak soon

Kathryn xx


----------



## cookies81 (Aug 24, 2009)

hi everyone, ill start d/r on the 21st but the excitment of last cycle isnt here just feel like "here we go again   oh well!

the asprin my luvly ff's is to increase blood flow to the uteruess and actually helps with implantation
best of luck to all of u


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks to cookies81 re the aspirin - glad to know it's for something!! Hope everyone is well


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

hi all,

still waiting on AF for me.

Sparklz..I have 5 embroy's..2 of good quality and 3 ok..


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

just a post to say hi to everyone and sending lots of


----------



## pinkpixie (Jul 31, 2009)

perky i have started accupuncture this time just helps to think u are doing something!!!!  Hope AF comes on time for u.

Hi to everyone else
xx
h


----------



## fatima2009 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all ok. I have also started accupunctuur again.. .it does help me to relax a bit.. 
I found an accupunctuur practise who are very expenrienced with IVF treatments so that helps.
still no signs of AF..want to try further with accupunctuur first before we ask the doctor medicated the AF.

ablomost 8 weeks since last AF.. ah well what can we do about it.


----------



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi, I am currently preparing for my first frozen cycle. I have been injecting buserelin for the last three weeks and went for my first scan this morning. The womb lining is looking good but there are some cysts on one ovary. The nurse wants to double check with the consultant that it is nothing to worry about  but she isn't able to speak with him until tomorrow. Of course I am worrying as it isn't the 'norm'. has anyone else experienced this? thank you!


----------



## etak (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi, I also had a cyst and they ended up draining it, then I carried on with the treatment. They did this 4 days after the scan so there was no waiting around. The procedure was like egg collection, but not so much discomfort.
Good luck


----------



## gone (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks very much for your reply. Hopefully I will get good news tomorrow. Thought my only worry was going to be the thawing process!


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello ladies

I wonder whether anyone can help? I had a FET on the 29th Jan and started bleeding 4 days after the transfer. At the time the clinic had me almost double my dose of prognova but the bleeding contined and got progressively heavier and after 5 days of bleeding I was advised to stop taking prognova and the Ultrogeston.

I am due to start with my third FET next month and I have been prescribed oestrogen patches as well as the prognova.

I have seen lots of ladies on FF that have bleed during the 2 ww and their clinics have increased their progesteron intake not their oestrogen. Has anyone had their oestrogen boosted instead of their progesteron? 
Mrs Signs


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I personally would insist that they gave you Gestone next time around because it is injected rather than absorbed you can be sure that your body is getting the full dose of Progesterone support.



Axxx


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you for your response. I asked the clinic if they thought that would help next time to avoid bleeding in the 2ww and they said absolutely not! Oh well I tried. It did not happen during my first FET so hopefully it wont happened next time. Fingers crossed.

Mrs Signs


----------



## tattybear (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi

I dont have natural periods very often, maybe once/twice a year. My ivf failed in may. So we froze 2 day 5 embryos and we were booked into the clinic after we got back from holiday to start provera to make me have a bleed and then the plan was estrogen tablets for a few weeks before FET.

Woke up this morning in sunny turkey and my AF was here! Im happy my body has done what its supposed to but the timing has messed everything up  plus its over 103 here and af always makes me feel... urgh!

Anyway i phoned jessops this morning because i was in a panic and have been told to come in within a few days of getting home (no longer than a week because if i did that i would have to let this cycle pass and wait a month to take provera and have a new period) i land in england on day 7. Then i will be given a scan and bloods and apparently will have to inject for 2 weeks with something called supacur (might be speltwrong) then tablets for 2 weeks then the transfer.

2 weeks is longer injections than the fresh ivf! What is supacur like? Im only used to puregon and orglatran.

I cant understand how i can start on day 8 with injections without having a day 2 scan like normal. Does this sound right?

I have so many questions and cant keep phoning jessops from here as it costs a fortune. I land at 4am on the 28th so will have to go straight to jessops that morning because the next day im back at work and its a new job so cant ask for time off.  

Sorry this has been such a long post my head is spinning. Thanks for reading


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi 

Didn't want to read and run, omg i don't think i could handle that with the heat...

I'm currently on suprecur injections at the min... in my opinion its much  better to have the injections than the nasal spray i was so ill with that last cycle... Only problem i have had with injections is a few bad headaches in the beginning
Been on suprecur injections for 30 days now two weeks just that then injection and progynova  

Like you i didn't have a day two scan i just went straight on medication on day two don't know if that makes a difference 

Sorry if this isn't much help


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi, again can't read and run!

Im on the suprecur nasal spray, although I would prefer to be on the injections, then I would know it has actually gone in! I'm sure it's pretty much the same thing either way, and I don't get any symptoms apart from a horrid taste in the back of my throat. My best bit of advice to you would be to go ahead and call them as many times as you need to when you get back. They need to remember that although they have been through it thousands of times with other ladies, you haven't. I've asked and call my clinic loads of times just to check I'm doing everything right! On my 1st and last try at FET, so I really want this to work. Don't care if they think I'm a pain in the butt!

Not too sure what the day 2 scan is, but I started by taking provera to induce af, then have just started taking the suprecur and progynova which is on day 2 of af. going back for a scan day 8 or 9 then see where we go from there.

Hope everything goes well for you xxx


----------

